# x-trail battery replace



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

hi guys, want to do the battery replacement of my xtrail the first time, puzzled how i can pull out the old battery, as appears there is a pipe right on top of the battery (attached a pic, where the red arrow pointed at). would like see if any one of you did the battery replace, and kindly enough to share the knowledge? thanks very much


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

also what will be the replacement battery size, 24F, or 35? appears some guy in this forum mentioned of a size 8 costco battery...guys, share some experience!! thanks


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

I was going to wait until someone who owned an x-trail spoke up...but I'll just give it a shot. 

It's a bit had to tell what that piece covering is since the picture is so zoomed in, but I'd guess it's either part of the air intake system or some sort of battery retainer. Both of which I'm sure have a few small bolts on either end that you could undo, allowing you to remove the piece that's in the way. :fluffy:


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks wilburk, you are the kind guy in this quiet forum, guess not many xtrail owner any more. i managed to replace the battery. there are 2 plastic pin hold the pipe above the battery, so use a screw driver to pull out the 2 pins, then can take out the battery. bought the size 8 battery from costco, as i dont know what is size 24F battery at costco. the new battery is slightly higher than the original battery, but can still fit into the tray...



wilburk said:


> I was going to wait until someone who owned an x-trail spoke up...but I'll just give it a shot.
> 
> It's a bit had to tell what that piece covering is since the picture is so zoomed in, but I'd guess it's either part of the air intake system or some sort of battery retainer. Both of which I'm sure have a few small bolts on either end that you could undo, allowing you to remove the piece that's in the way. :fluffy:


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Right on, nice work! A little fiddling about always seems to get the job done. So what was the pipe? Was it part of the air intake system? That's my guess...

Glad you're up and running :waving:


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

i am a newbie to cars, attached a pic, can you tell what the pipe where the red arrow pointed at is for?











wilburk said:


> Right on, nice work! A little fiddling about always seems to get the job done. So what was the pipe? Was it part of the air intake system? That's my guess...
> 
> Glad you're up and running :waving:


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

It is a part of the air intake system. Will post tomorrow have to look at my x-trail to see how I can easily take things apart.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

At the front of your air intake ( the red arrow points to it) I cannot remember how but all you need to do is take out the retaining "nuts" off the intake there are only 2 and after that really easy to take apart.Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks for the comment, late is still much better than nothing...this forum need a fellow xtrail owner to keep on coming back!!!!, i know the user base of xtrail are diminishing, so do come here often  



derek flint said:


> At the front of your air intake ( the red arrow points to it) I cannot remember how but all you need to do is take out the retaining "nuts" off the intake there are only 2 and after that really easy to take apart.Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## alnaln67 (Jul 14, 2014)

*2011 Nissan X-trail battery dimensions*

Does anyone have the exact dimensions of the original 2011 Nissan X-trail battery?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Dont have a T31 but I would think you just need to look for a battery on line and check the sizes they give you in the descriptions.


----------



## xesohs (Nov 2, 2014)

*X-trail guys*

You guys are lucky....you have up to 2011?...
In Canada the last year is a 2006,...that's what I bought.

I don't like the replacement Rogue ; P

The rear bearing job is expensive!!! did that in 2013

I'm having the intermittent starting problem just now 3 days running.
i bought the car used and have no idea how old the battery is, and with winter fast approaching, I figured this is my third winter, I'd better do it now.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey xesohs welcome to the forum. I have 2006 as well. I replaced our battery last winter during a cold spell. Can tire has a good Eliminator option with higher cold cranks and longer reserves than the original Nissan one-- which still wasnt dead when I replaced it, but it was on the down slope after 7.5 years of service. Its a wee bit bigger and heavier, but fits in tray no problems. You might consider changing your spark plugs as well as they are probably original if you never changed them. 
Re rear bearings I am curious what they cost you and where you had them done? If memory serves its about 2 hours labour time plus cost of bearings which depending on quality can range from $20 to 160 each. I have to replace the driver side rear one twice and the passenger side once. I got Skf bearings installed because of the longer warranty. Had to pay labour for the second install but the part was no charge because it was less than 2 years since it had been done. Speedy guy didn't do the original and there was no way I was bringing it back to the original mechanic who was not any good. By the way the mechanic at Speedy muffler in Hull can do the rear bearings without disassembling everything in the rear suspension which in my opinion is much preferable to what Nissan does. Sadly they seem to need to cut rear suspension members which they then charge you to replace as well. 
I have not had to replace the front ones yet. I am in the process of trying to figure out if a hub assembly from an Altima will work for when I eventually have to have them done. Seemingly there is no such thing as a hub assembly for the X trail but I think there must be an aftermarket one that would fit. It would surely save installation time.

By the way in Canada we got the tail end of the T30 X trail *2001-07
T31 X trail 2008-13 with CVT tranny available most everywhere except Canada and USA who got Rogued.
T32 X Trail 2014- is the same as the new style Rogue sold here, much to the chagrin of many fans of the boxy style original. 

I see lots of X trails in the Ottawa-Gatineau, and its cool that they are all between 8 and 11 years old now, and most are looking good. I am keeping ours a few more years yet. So far its the first vehicle I have ever had that I have grown more fond of with time.
I still really enjoy driving it and its running like new.


----------



## xesohs (Nov 2, 2014)

*Xtrail 06*

My local garage was an epic fail with the bearings on the X-Trail.

I've since found a more reasonable, more experienced mechanic.
I was that close to buying a new battery, but will put the alt. on my mechanic's meter tomorrow, although I probably will pick up the battery as well.

I've had an MPV and a CR-V lately (10yrs) before settling on the X-Trail as the replacement...it is more truck-ish, that's for sure...and i like the timing chain.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Compared to the Crv I love the transmission in the X trail. Mind you our neglect of our first gen CRV taught me to do better by the X trail. Namely I have looked after it. Failure to change coolant in the Crv led to bad rad and thermostat, and pig headed driving insisted on going the last kilometer home. Wound up with tranny problems shortly after. A year later had to sell it to junk yard after tranny rebuild blew up.
Anyway lots of other problems with it as well. My X has been a dream comparatively. Only thing electrical that isn't working quite right is the sunroof slide which closes in down position. No big deal as you just have to hit tilt up button to close. No leaks whatsoever. I am most impressed for a car that turned 8 Oct 27th.


----------



## xesohs (Nov 2, 2014)

*Battery replace*

Don't remind me...

Took the car to Cdn Tire today to test,...it was the battery.
All good. The old one was the original....not too shabby for 8 yrs.

I had my 99 CRV for 10 yrs, Let's see how well we do with this one.


----------

